# -!!!

## guava

!        . .   ,    .
    .   ,  -,,.     ,   .     ,   .
     ,.         12.   .
        .   13%.       .  ..- 30%,     90     13%.
       .....        12...
       30%         ,   ,       , .- .  .    30%   .
 ,   ????     ??? / ,        ??
!

----------


## Svetishe

,     .

----------


## ...

183 ,    .     .  13%.      (   183 ) -       30%.      ,    .
,        -,   ,     (  ).

 -     30  (. 3 . 224   ).        (. 4 . 210   ).

 183-       (  12   )   , , ,     13  (. 1 . 224   ).   (    )       .

    12-       .          .                   12- .

 -    , ,      13 ,    30 .         ,      (. 1.4 . 228   ).

          ,       (. 1, 2 . 226   ).      ,    .    - 50     (. 4 . 226   ).         -             ,  1              .

     :

 70  68       13% -  ,         13 ;
 70  68       30% -     30     .
  -     , ,      30 ,    13 .             (. 3 . 210   ).        6   30  2005 .  03-05-01-04/225.

----------


## guava

> 180 ,    .     .  13%.      (   180 ) -       30%.      ,    .


.226? .     ,        ?    17%       ?    ,   .13???

----------


## guava

?

----------


## ...

:

 70  68       30% -  ,         30 ;
 70  68       13% -     13     .
  ,   ,      30 ,  ,    13 .        .

     ,            (. 1 . 231   ).  ,                 (. 1 . 78   ).

  ,     -   30 ,          13 ,         .

        ,       :

 68       13%  68       30% -       30        13 .
     ,    13  30 , .         .      ,         ,      13 ,         30 .

            (. 9 . 226   ).  ,                ,    .

 ,      ,     ,     .       ,   ,   -    -        .  ,         ,    ,   .

----------

*guava*,             ...   ...

----------

-  ...       ...

----------


## guava

,   ,  ? ?          ???? 30, 13?   ,    ?     ?

----------


## guava

??

----------

...       ... ,    ,      ...

----------


## guava

,     ,  ,  ,        ,    ,   ,       ,    ....    ,  ,    .....

----------

,   ...   !

----------


## guava

> ...       ... ,    ,      ...


,  .   ,   2,    ?    13%  ?

----------


## guava

> ,   ...   !


  !)

----------


## Svetishe

> ,   2,    ?    13%  ?


     180        .


> !)


     ?

----------


## guava

> ?


,  ,..     )

----------


## Svetishe

-     .

----------


## guava

> -     .

----------


## guava

!   , . .      ??

----------

*guava*,      ?

----------


## guava

> *guava*,      ?


     . ., -?)       ,   .  .       .

----------

-    ?  -    ?

   ?

----------

!   , . .      ??

 - !     -  ?        .

----------


## guava

> !   , . .      ??
> 
>  - !     -  ?        .


    ,    .   ,    .. ...

----------


## Svetishe

,  .

----------


## 505

?    .   - 


> .


.     - .

----------

,       1  2014.    ,  % 30  13     /?      ?    ?        ,    180 ,      .

----------


## kiry

> ,    180 ,      .


,    , ,   ,  ,  ....

----------

**,               ...

----------

> ,       1  2014.    ,  % 30  13     /?      ?    ?        ,    180 ,      .

----------

> ,    , ,   ,  ,  ....


  13 %

----------


## kiry

.    ?

----------

> .    ?

----------

> 


 
       13%,     183    -    30%
   -  -      ,    - . ,

----------

[QUOTE=;54348848]   
       13%,     183    -    30%
   -  -      ,    - . ,   [/QUOT

----------


## kiry

> 


   ? 
**,  ,         -   ?

----------

> 


  ,   ,      !
    ,

----------

